# "Waterloo Ultra Mag"



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Picked up my new ultra mag today. Looks bad ***. 
I was able to demo one last week down at Baffin.
Great addition to an already exceptional line of rods.
Thanks again jimmy and carson.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

What's the specs on the ultra? I have a couple of HP slams and love them.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

The ultra mag is basically the same action as the slam mag just alot lighter.... It's a sick sick rod and if at the fishing show this weekend can get one for $50 off


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

****, looks interesting. might be what I purchase tomorrow. assuming its best for tops and tails? i think ive thrown tops maybe 4 times.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

rsparker67 said:


> What's the specs on the ultra? I have a couple of HP slams and love them.


Mine is a 6'9". To me it feels like it has alittle more backbone than the slam mag but still has the sensitivity at the tip. I threw corky's and tails with the one i demo'ed and it worked great for both.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Got mine. This thing is ridiculously light. All you fellas wanting one better hurry. Not many left.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

porkchoplc said:


> Got mine. This thing is ridiculously light. All you fellas wanting one better hurry. Not many left.


Congrats on ur new stick !! U will be impressed with
its performance.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

wouldnt mind trading this BNIB Diawa Zillion Coastal for a Core. A bit heavy.


----------



## Tickin (Apr 6, 2011)

porkchoplc said:


> wouldnt mind trading this BNIB Diawa Zillion Coastal for a Core. A bit heavy.


Man that's an easy trap to fall in! Kind of hard to strap a brick on that new ultra light rod.. Don't walk to close to that Core, the trap gets deeper.


----------



## coastalbender (Oct 16, 2007)

*Waterloo Ultramag*

I took delivery of mine last week, and fished Baffin with it next day. Threw plastics with 1/8 jig, tops, Corks... The rod handles all payloads extremely well. Caught trout and two reds of 25" and 26", respectively. The rod, though noticeably lighter, definitely does have good backbone (the reds allowed me to check that!), and the sensitivity is outstanding. Couldn't be happier with it. Jimmy has the whole UltraMag inventory at the fishing show right now, so if you want one fast, better hurry and haul up there and get one!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

porkchoplc said:


> wouldnt mind trading this BNIB Diawa Zillion Coastal for a Core. A bit heavy.


porkchop, nice looking Loo you got there :cheers:. Would you post a picture of the rod handle? Would like to see the reel seat and what type of handle is on the rod (split-grip or full grip handle). TIA

I have two older Waterloo's.

BTW, you won't have to worry about live shrimp with your Loo as they were not made for throwing live bait under a cork .


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

thank goodness. lol.

Ill post a pic shortly.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

as requested. I got the split grip with a palm groove. they had split with a straight handle...this just felt better.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

PC,

Thanks. That looks alot like my HP Slam Mag II with the red accents and split grip. Same reel seat too. BTW a Core 50MG (Core 100MG too) looks great on it. 

Just missed a chance to pick up Shimano reels for 25% off about a week or so ago (during the Bassmaster Classic sale at TackleWarehouse.com). I didn't buy any new reels and they sold out of all the Core models pretty quick.

Enjoy your new Loo porkchop. BTW I laughed at your "Thank goodness" comment .


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

No problem.

This Daiwa is awesome, just a bit heavy.

Ive got this Daiwa posted in the FS section...hoping someone will trade. I want a BNIB core and will add a couple bucks since the core is a bit more expensive.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Heck I might just try to go trade it in at Academy for store credit and just use the rest towards a core.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Have they got any better at customer service , been waitin almost two years for someone to call me back about becoming a dealer.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

Old thread I know but how is eveyone still liking this rod? I have a Salinity and love it but just wanting to add another rod. Thanks


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

It's a step way up from a salinity. It's a great rod depending on what type of fishing you are doing. Not bashing the salinity, its just their low budget rod and you get what you pay for In my opinion. If your in to slinging corkys then try it out.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I was at the Texas City Bucees yesterday and they had some Salinity's and even I lower model that was $99. Those rods felt great, I could only imagine.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

saltwatermaniac said:


> It's a step way up from a salinity. It's a great rod depending on what type of fishing you are doing. Not bashing the salinity, its just their low budget rod and you get what you pay for In my opinion. If your in to slinging corkys then try it out.


Good deal. I love my salinity so I'll be adding this to the rest. Thanks


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

The ultra is where it's at..blows the salinity away.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i have three ultra mags and a couple of salinity

salinity is for guests. My ultra mags are mine and don't get touched by anyone, not even close to the same rod.


----------



## CustomFlat1 (Oct 25, 2014)

For throwing big tops and Corkys/maniacs the ultra is my go too for sure just don't touch my hp lite


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

I assume yall get em with the Titanium guides over the recoil? Is it worth the extra $90 bucks over the stainless guides?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

fuzzie said:


> I assume yall get em with the Titanium guides over the recoil? Is it worth the extra $90 bucks over the stainless guides?


If you fish in saltwater it is. Those guides are expensive but worth the extra money IMO. I like both the Titanium and Recoil guides. The only exception is the Recoil tip-top. They are crimped so I never use them building a rod.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i use recoil on every rod, number one thing i break is guides and the recoils have saved me a lot of trouble.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

I've read that the Titanium guides offer less resistance but are not as sensitive as the Recoil. Also read where the Titanium guides are hard on braided line. Are we splitting hairs or is there that much difference? I know best thing to do is go handle each but just getting yalls experience before I spend $370 bucks on a rod.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

I have several slam mags and ultra mags. Recoil guides on all of them.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks cab. Do you have any experience with the titanium guides?


----------



## wesd31 (Jul 3, 2013)

Old thread, but how does this rod handle tails compared to an hp lite?


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

About 3 weeks ago. Smushing big reds with slim shady using tails which is his go to bait; I had just delivered him his new new hp lite. He fished one of my ultra mags for about 10 minutes for no particular reason. Later said he went the wrong way and should have gone ultra mag


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

wesd31 said:


> Old thread, but how does this rod handle tails compared to an hp lite?


i prefer my lite throwing tails but the ultra performs fine. I got a slam mag at the show and used it this week down in ULM i prefer the ultra and lite more.

the slam is great for thowing tops but corky and other under water lures I prefer the other two.


----------

